# All Digests for Newsletter 2985



## Guest (10 mo ago)

*Knitting Paradise forum digest*
Mar 24, 2022

*Main*
(knitting and crochet help/discussions)

ANNOUNCEMENT: New Forum Software Coming to KnittingParadise.com
It just wonât fit
Husbands vest finished
History of Knitting Tools
Knit companion ap
latest knits done without patterns
CT V logo suggestions
How to delete
*User-Submitted How-tos, Patterns, Tutorials*

free Crocus Amigurumi pattern (for those for whom spring can't come fast enough)
Stitches to cast on
*Pictures*
(pics of finished and work-in-progress knitting/crochet projects)

Giraffe sweater
Malachite sweater from Vogue Knitting issue with Michele Obama on the cover
Finally
Look what I found at Goodwill
Bunny bride and groom
Moogly Crochet-Along Afghan 2021
Trekking xxl 312 socks...
Working on the WIPs! (TC)
1995 project
Needle Keepers
I love stained glass windows...
Sushi Shawl/cowl/kerchief
A dozen hats and a scarf....
What does this say?
Washing smelly yarn
Mini Cr B B
*Machine Knitting*

Teddys jumper
*General Chit-Chat (non-knitting talk)*

Wedding Anniversary
For dog lovers
More silliness from the Ugly Otter
You Wouldn't Believe It Was Cake
Went for a walk yesterday
Update on Kim's surgery...
kk's Vernal Vehicles and Farcical Funnies
RIP Madeleine Albright
Meat-Loving Bulldog's Reaction to Walking Past the Butcher Shop
Just for fun
*Swaps, KALs, Periodicals, Group Activities*

(a rerun) Knitting Tea Party, Friday 10th December, 2021
(a rerun) Knitting Tea Party, Friday 3rd December, 2021
(a rerun) Knitting Tea Party, Friday 12th November, 2021
*Offline Events, Announcements, Discussions*

Problem
*Members Buy/Sell/Trade -- Classifieds*

FS: a beautiful knit and crocheted dress
*Links and Resources*

I don't know what stitch this is
Easter Eggs to Knit or Crochet
The Crochet Easy Stitch
Intensive tutorials, explanations and remedies of the dreaded Stockinette Curl problems
Mini Bunny Basket
High Gloss Shawl (K) (free until the end of March)
Royal Icing Blanket (C)
Baby Blanet with Eyelet Mock Cable Ribbing (K)
7 Free Knitted Blanket and Afghan Patterns (K)
Cabled Eyelet Baby Blanket (K)
*Pattern Requests*

Baby booties knitted pattern
Staggered cable pattern
*Other Crafts*

Foam sheets used for crafts
Cricut - A, B, C Flowers.
Cricut - Paper Succulents
UPDATE: Sewing Machine Question
machine enmbroidered heart in Ukrainian flag colors


----------

